# الخلايا الشمسيّة ..



## عمار أ (1 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ..

أنا مهتم بموضوع الخلايا الشمسيّة التي تقوم بتوليد الطاقة الكهربائيّة ..
وأنوي القيام بمشروع استيرادها من الصين وتجميعها في ألواح ثم بيعها ..

ولكن المشكلة أنّني أريد المساعدة في مسألة عناوين الشركات والمصانع الصينيّة، فمن عنده معلومات في هذا الخصوص أرجو منه إفادتي بها جزاكم الله خيراً ..

وإن كانت قوانين المنتدى تمنع وضع عنواين أو مواقع شركات تجاريّة في الردود، فأرجو أن ترسل لي عن طريقة الرسال الخاصّة ..

ولكم جزيل الشكر ..
السلام عليكم ..


----------



## مهاجر (12 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم

قد يفيدك الإطلاع على هذا الموضوع:

انتاج الكهرباء النظيفة بكلفة قليلة بواسطة تطوير لواقط شمسية


----------



## ali fokaha (21 يوليو 2008)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## عصام نورالدين (22 يوليو 2008)

عزيزي 
انظر إلى الموضوع التالي : 
كم خلية شمسية تحتاج لمنزلك وكم التكلفة 
الصفحة الخامسة 

وسوف تجد عنواني اتصل بي بأي وسيلة .... وسأقدم لك كل ماتريد ......


----------



## عصام نورالدين (2 أغسطس 2008)

سنقوم بالتشارك مع إحدى الشركات الأوربية بتصنيع لوحات الخلايا الكهرضوئية في سوريا - حلب ، ونحن نحضر لذلك خلال هذا العام ... ونتوقع بداية الإنتاج في الثلث الأول من عام 2009... بإذن الله ...


----------



## طاقة (2 أغسطس 2008)

أخ عصام أنا بدرس بدمشق طاقات متجددة بجامعة دمشق افتتحوا الفرع عنا السنة الماضية أخدو عشرين طالب لكل دفعة وبس ....... أنا حابب اسألك في الكون شي مشاريع بالشام وما هو مدى تطبيق الطاقات المتجددة بسوريا وهل انتو عم تعملوا شي كورسات تدريبية بمجال الطاقات المتجددة..... بتمنى نتابع سوا هالموضوع وانا عندي اندفاع كبير لهالمجال وعندي طموح لنطور هالمجال ببلدنا سوريا أرجو المتابعة وشكرا


----------



## عصام نورالدين (9 أغسطس 2008)

أيها الأخ - طاقة - وإن شاء الله ستكون زميلاً لنا في المستقبل ..
سأراسلك بما تريد، فقط أمهلني ، الوقت عندي لا يسمح بذلك ، وربما أراك قريباً في دمشق ، فزياراتي متكررة ...
لا نقدم نحن أية معلومات بشكل منهاج دراسي لأسباب كثيرة ، ولكن في المستقبل إذا تم إنشاء مركز الأبحاث المزمع إنشاؤه في سوريا ، ربما نستطيع ذلك ..
نحن نقدم المعلومات من الشركات التجارية التي نتعامل معها ، وغالباً بشكل ملفات مجمعة ومقتبسة من الملفات الكثيرة التي تصلنا منهم ....وغالباً لا تصلنا بسهولة ..... فالشركات التجارية يهمها بيع المنتجات وليس بيع المعلومات ...


----------



## طاقة (9 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا كتير اخ عصام .... اكيد انا بشرفني نكون زملاء يجمعنا نفس الهدف والي الشرف اجتمع فيك وقت زيارتك للشام ....ومشان المعلومات خود راحتك وانا اسف عا كثر اسئلتي وانا كان سؤالي عن الكورساات بس بسبب اني حابب اعرف اكتر واعرف المجال العملي ........ مرة تانية شكرا الك وان شاء الله منضل عا تواصل


----------



## طاقة (9 أغسطس 2008)

بتعرف اخ عصام المعلومات النظرية غير كافية أبدا بمجال التطبيق العملي وأي شخص بيسعى يطور معلوماتو حتى تتقي المعلومات النظرية بالعملية ......انا سبق وحطيت مشاركة اني اخد مشروع تخرج عن عن انارة الطرق بالخلايا الشمسية فوقت تلاقي نفسك عندك وقت شوي فاضي وممكن تساعدني بهالموضوع بكون شاكر الك كتير....


----------



## عصام نورالدين (10 أغسطس 2008)

تفضل ، هذا الملف من شركة قدمت لنا عرضاً بمنتجها .....


----------



## طاقة (10 أغسطس 2008)

الشكر وكل الشكر لك على سرعة المتابعة وأرجو ان نظل على تواصل دائم


----------



## ahakem_eng (17 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بابكر قرشى (6 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ عصام السلام عليكم 
ارجو الافادة عن الشركات او الوكلاء لجميع معدات الطاقة الشمسية لو امكن ذلك 
واريد معلومه عن تشاركم هل تصنيع ام تجميع 
مشكور


----------



## عصام نورالدين (7 سبتمبر 2008)

الغاية من التشارك مع الطرف الأوربي هو تصنيع اللوحات ( يعني تجميع اللوحات من المواد الخام التي تتكون منها اللوحات ) وليس تصنيع الخلايا ..فهذه تقنية مكلفة جداً وتحتاج إلى معدات كثيرة وبنية تحتية ، ومواد خام غير ...
كله متوفر ماعدا السيولة النقدية اللازمة ....
ياأخي ، فلنجمّع الخلايا اليوم ، وعندما نجد الكلفة صارت أرخص والتوفير أكبر فسوف نسعى إلى تصنيع الخلايا ، تكرم عينك ... 
ياعزيزي، نحن وكلاء لعدد من الشركات الأوربية والصينية ، ونقدم كل المنتجات اللازمة للسوق ، كما أننا وكلاء لشركات تصنيع المواد الخام التي تحدثنا عنها سابقاً ...


----------



## محمد الطيب الفضل (30 مايو 2009)

ارجو الإفادة في موضوع الطاقة الشمسية لتشغيل نظام يتكون من كمبيوتر غير محمول +لمبة+ مروحة تقريبا جملة 600 واط لمدة سبع ساعات


----------



## العقرب7711 (6 يونيو 2009)

الاخ عصام متا يكون لدين مشروع او تجميع الوح الشمسيه الامنزل000شكرن على كل شىء


----------



## عصام نورالدين (6 يونيو 2009)

بات من الوشيك البدء ببناء معمل لتجميع وتصنيع الألواح الكهرضوئية في حلب - سوريا .
ادعوا لنا أن يثابر الممول على فكرته .
ولا تنسوا أن تشتروا من إنتاجنا في بداية العام 2010 عندما يظهر للسوق - بإذن الله .


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (6 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم هذا موقع لشركة صينية تعاملنا معها وجلبنا منضومات الطاقة الشمسية الخاصة بالشوارع للعراق 
www.sunbe-solar.com رغم تلقينا لبعض المعوقات بالعقد مع الشركة وكذلك مع شركة الشحن لكون المادة قابلة للكسر ولوصول اجزاء واعداد كثيرة مكسورة وعند محاسبتهم وفق العقد المبرم بيننا (الشركة المصنعة ترميها على الشركة الناقلة وبالعكس) لذا اوصي بالحذر وذلك على قول المثل اسال امجرب وادعو بالموفقية للجميع


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (6 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اشكر الاستاذ عصام على هذا المجهود وهذا فخر لنا في العراق وان شاء الله وبعد اتمام المشروع باذنه تعالى سوف يختصر علينا المسافة والوقت والسعر ونحن نفتقر الى هكذا مشاريع وبحاجة لانتاجها لتكلفتها العالية من غير مناطق وان شاء الله سوف نكون من الاوائل بالشراء من اخواننا في سوريا


----------

